# MAG beta (PS3)



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone download this today from PSN?

Loving it!! FPS War game with up to 256 players in one map!

www.mag.com


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I downloade it too, nice change from MW2 but will eb going back to it soon it think!

MAG is ok but i just feel like i'm cheating on COD


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Awol said:


> MAG is ok but i just feel like i'm cheating on COD


:lol: saddo!! :lol: I know what you mean though.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

Have to say that i did enjoy it and for it to work properly a headset is defiantly needed!!

Any takers on a DW Clan??


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm up for some clan action..


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

never knew this was on there, will have to be chacking it out im up for a dw clan. add me 
slimreaper_uk


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

well when it comes out - which i beleive is at the end of the month we'll have to get one going.

my psn is gherkin12


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Good ol' Play.com, got my copy through the post today, see you on the battlefield!
PSN = brucie104


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

bought it today and played on it for a hour. it's good and no issues I found with loads of people playing online But not as sharp or refined as MW2. but i'll keep at it until I get used to it. not used my PS3 for games much so need to get used to it again


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

For the game to be as sharp and refined (possibly!) as MW2, MAG wouldn't be ab le to keep the 30 frames a sec going and be able to support the amount of players it does. Because of this the developers have to comprimise. Another example of this is GTA4, although you can do and go wherever you want the graphics aren't as sharp as what they could be.

I'm led to beleive that its pretty much lag free as well.

Hopefully playing tomorrow when i get back from work 

whats everyone chosen as the PMC (please not SVER  )


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Been playing for a couple of days and not experienced any lag yet. Got myself to level 8 and the 256 player Domination games are insane, LOL!! bullets, explosions and smoke everywhere! You don't have time to stop to reload before you have to move again in fear of getting hit from the 128 people out to kill you


----------

